
 The Google Buzz Launch -- and the Limits of Downing Dogfood - wglb
http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000683.html
======
joezydeco
_I don't have any inside information on this score, so like anyone else on the
outside of Google I can only speculate. But it seems certain that Buzz was
extensively tested within Google itself for a significant period before it was
released to the public a week ago._

Okay so how about a quick search, then?

<http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/09/sergey-brin-google-buzz/>

Brin: _“It’s been internally, probably half a year I’ve been testing it
internally, with an increasing number of other people, the whole company has
been on it for a while now._

------
gkoberger
It seems that Googles' testing of Buzz reflects the reason they even created
it.

They didn't create Buzz for us, the users. We have Facebook and Twitter and
FriendFeed and a billion other ways to share data. They created it for
themselves- they need realtime data for their search results.

To me, the lack of testing with users shows that they are doing it almost
purely for their own benefit.

Small tangent: I watched a video a few years ago about how Facebook is the new
search engine. I thought that was going too far- who would replace Google with
Facebook? However, it certainly seems to be becoming true- we turn to our
social circle rather than our search engines for trusted results these days.
Their purchase of Aardvark seems to recognize this, as well.

~~~
Groxx
Though it could be used to enhance search results (and I wouldn't doubt they
do this), I doubt that's the main reason. This could be extremely useful for
any business email account, to share a central system with everyone in the
office / business / etc, just like Wave but less all-or-nothing.

